# Which do you like better-Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach?



## vacationlover2 (Jan 8, 2007)

We are going to one or the other this coming September.  We will be me, my husband, my sister-in-law, brother-in-law, my 2 year old, and my 5 year old.  Which one will we enjoy better?

Any advice on what to do while there?

Thanks!


----------



## andrea t (Jan 8, 2007)

I love both areas for a summer vacation.  The beaches are amazing in both areas...it's a harder, packed sand in HH.  Finer sand in Myrtle Beach.  Both are over run with different types of mini golf places and we enjoy trying them all!  Both offer nice boat trips.  We enjoy the dolphin trips in HH.  HH offers great bike riding trails.  The area has a more laid back feeling to it.  Also great for daytripping to Savannah or Charleston.  Myrtle Beach has more in the way of Kid attractions....especially for pre teens.  Amusement parks, Nascar, Dixie Stampede, Alligator Adventure, Ripley museums. The entire area has a busy feel to it.  My son and his cousins loved Myrtle Beach this past summer!  I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2007)

If it matters to you whether your accommodations are direct oceanfront, you have a much better chance in Myrtle Beach. Many MB resorts have an oceanfront balcony where we always spend lots of time, and several also have an oceanfront master bedroom if you like to sleep to the sound of waves breaking. And there's not having to walk, bike or drive to get to the beach. That's the main reason I prefer MB (unless we can get into Monarch at Sea Pines - we are RCI).  Plus there's more entertainment for rainy days and evenings. 

Otherwise HH beach scenery and general ambience is lovelier in my opinion. 

Both have good restaurants and outlet shopping. Both have decent shark's teeth for collecting, MB usually has more.


----------



## dive-in (Jan 9, 2007)

On a trip to Savannah several years ago, a tour guide noted that the Savannah and HHI area had not experienced a direct hit from a hurricane in many, many years.  Seems like it was close to 100 years.  The Myrtle Beach area is more prone to take a direct hit from one that HHI is.  September is peak hurricane season.  Just something to consider.  

As to my preference, I like HHI over Myrtle Beach due to the scenic nature and more controlled development of the area.  Lots of trees and green in HHI.  Myrtle Beach has the high rise condo hotels all along the beach front.  The beaches don't seem to be as wide at Myrtle Beach.  Myrtle Beach does seem to cater more to the families with more distractions like putt-putt, go carts, water parks, etc.  We love the biking in Sea Pines and all the bike trails on HHI.  If the diversions are what you need, then MB may be the ticket.  I find HHI has just enough to keep you occupied when you need a diversion from all the relaxing.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 9, 2007)

Myrtle Beach has so much more to do than HH. You will never be bored.A totally different experience over HH,much busier and things are on hwy 17. If you must keep busy at all times pick MB. One can relax and do nothing in either place. You do not have to golf to enjoy either location.

HH is lush with foliage/flowers and afterall is an island so one feels they are really away from the daily rush. HH has great beaches,bike paths,golf and many places to eat. We love it there.


 You will enjoy either.


----------



## jme (Jan 9, 2007)

*HHI vs MB*

Both areas couldn't be more different.  HHI is totally laid back and "understated", so to speak, with building codes such that you don't even have well-noticed road signs, and buildings have to be wooden or stucco (natural). There are no amusement parks (except for one small kiddie park well-hidden), or activities except thru resorts (for kids, that is---excluding dolphin & nature tours, etc.) . Myrtle Beach, on the other hand, has nothing BUT amusement parks, kiddie places, etc. It has millions of neon signs, something that HHI doesn't allow. See www.myrtlebeachlive.com.  << It is sort of helpful. So, your answer depends on whether you guys want to "go non-stop", or simply relax. There are some things for kids to do at HHI (otherwise we wouldn't have bought 5 timeshare weeks there a decade ago when kids were pre-teen) but they revolve around the activities at one's resort only. Biking, swimming, and playing on the beach and in the pools are the favorite activities for kids.  You can do the pools and beach at MB, too, but it'll be much more crowded! To me, it would depend on what the adults are desiring to do....and in later years , when those kids are older, then it may change. HHI is upscale and "nicer"....MB is wilder and crazier. For example, MB is a Spring Break haven for college kids (it's even on MTV every year), but you will never see those same kids going to HHI for Spring Break....it's just not crazy enough. So, take your pick......When I was in college, I too loved MB, and went often :whoopie: .......now I love HHI. :zzz: Marty (jme)


----------



## 2Blessed (Jan 10, 2007)

HHI hands down!!  There is simply no comparison.

Brenda


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2007)

In coastal South Carolina, my choice would be the Isle of Palms on Charleston Harbor, but there is only one small oceanfront timeshare there, and difficult to get as an exchange anytime.


----------



## JLB (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorta being hinted at in these comments is the different attitudes of the two areas.  HH is more _exclusive_, a word that means exactly what it means, that they intend to _exclude_, or limit, the type and number of people there.

It's very similar situation to SW Florida where by limiting things like parking or beach access to local permitees, setting up _checkpoints_ to make sure only those who belong can go further, or just by sheer economics, the price of being or owning there, places like Sanibel, Captiva and Marco Island are more _exclusive_, while places like Ft. Myers Beach are not.  That makes FMB busy, bussling, congested, with motorcyles, etc.

Some people prefer the _exclusive_ areas, generally those who are not excluded  , while some find it a bit offensive.


----------



## jwq387 (Jan 15, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> We are going to one or the other this coming September.  We will be me, my husband, my sister-in-law, brother-in-law, my 2 year old, and my 5 year old.  Which one will we enjoy better?
> 
> Any advice on what to do while there?
> 
> Thanks!



September is not crowded at either location. We own a timeshare at Myrtle Beach and a home just off -island at Hilton Head.

Golf-Myrtle Beach-more variety, a little less expensive.
Tennis- Hilton Head blows just about every location in the US away. 
Beaches- A tie. Both are very nice
Food- A tie. You will find a wide range of choices in both locations.
Entertainment- Myrtle Beach. 
Quiet- Depends on where in Myrtle Beach you stay. Hilton Head wins.
Kids activities- Myrtle Beach- waterslides, go karts, hundreds of mini-golf facilities. Hilton Head has bike trails, some mini-golf(its not overrun with min-golf) a water park, many nice playgrounds in scenic locations.
Traffic- Hilton Head is better, UNLESS you are consistently driving off-island. Just off island traffic patterns are chaotic. Myrtle Beach-much more traffic, but more established road systems to handle the volume. Driving at night;Myrtle Beach. Hilton Head is very conservative when it comes to street lighting and signage. 
Nature lovers- tie. Plenty of boat rides, state and national parks, scenery at both locations. Myrtle Beach has Brookgreen Gardens, Huntington Beach State Park. Hilton Head has Picnkney Island Wildlife Refuge, kayaking in Broad Creek, and historic Daufuskie Island.
Shopping- both have outlet malls. Myrtle Beach has Pawleys Island shopppes, very quaint. Hilton Head has unique shops at Shelter Cove, Harbour Town, and Wexford, just to name a few. Grocery stores- both have Kroger's; my wife LOVES Kroger's.
Accomodations- price-comparable. Hilton Head rentals in the late summer are much more reasonable than many people on TUG would lead you to believe.
Check vrbo.com for a wide range of options. 

I have read Hilton Head has an air of "exclusivity" that Myrtle Beach does not. Well, Myrtle Beach has Prestwick, Wachesaw Plantation, Debordieu, PawleyS Plantation, Reserve Club,all gated communties. Myrtle Beach does have many more public beach accesses, but Myrtle and North Myrtle have several times the beach frontage than that of Hilton Head, so beach access is going to be better. In September, beach access will not be an issue.


----------



## Plucky (Jan 17, 2007)

We've stayed in beach towns all over the country and Hilton Head is our favorite. It's not any one thing, but everything we love. Less commercialism, less people, beautiful beaches and the laid back, relaxing feeling we get as we cross that bridge. 

Even when my kids were pre teens and teenagers they liked HH. We could go there on Spring Break and not have to worry about them out and about on their own. They were happy for the freedom, we were happy they were safe.


----------



## JLB (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone think this post is a _diatribe_?  In case you are like me and think you know the meaning of that word, maybe because you heard a fancy-talking person use it, but you are not exactly sure, here is what it means:

_a bitter, sharply abusive denunciation, attack, or criticism_



JLB said:


> Sorta being hinted at in these comments is the different attitudes of the two areas.  HH is more _exclusive_, a word that means exactly what it means, that they intend to _exclude_, or limit, the type and number of people there.
> 
> It's very similar situation to SW Florida where by limiting things like parking or beach access to local permitees, setting up _checkpoints_ to make sure only those who belong can go further, or just by sheer economics, the price of being or owning there, places like Sanibel, Captiva and Marco Island are more _exclusive_, while places like Ft. Myers Beach are not.  That makes FMB busy, bustling, congested, with motorcyles, etc.
> 
> Some people prefer the _exclusive_ areas, generally those who are not excluded  , while some find it a bit offensive.


----------



## Plucky (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds more like an opinion than a diatribe.

If I vacationed or lived in MB, I would not find the earlier opinions of both places offensive in the least. 
My opnion.


----------



## jwq387 (Jan 18, 2007)

JLB said:


> Anyone think this post is a _diatribe_?  In case you are like me and think you know the meaning of that word, maybe because you heard a fancy-talking person use it, but you are not exactly sure, here is what it means:
> 
> _a bitter, sharply abusive denunciation, attack, or criticism_



No- not at all. I just wanted to point out how large an area we speak about when we say "Myrtle Beach." This area encompasses a wide range of economic options, from the exclusive, gated communities, to the "much more public areas" many know Myrtle Beach to be. I totally agree with you; Hilton Head Island does have an air of exclusivity. There is only so much "including" one can accomodate on an island that limits development to 4 -story buildings. IMHO, it is as much a matter of supply/demand on Hilton Head as any other factor.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 18, 2007)

jwq387 said:


> There is only so much "including" one can accomodate on an island that limits development to 4 -story buildings. IMHO, it is as much a matter of supply/demand on Hilton Head as any other factor.


I appreciate the natural beauty that has been maintained at HH. But the majority of HH accommodations are within gated "plantations" and to many, these do have an excluding connotation that goes beyond simple building codes or supply and demand. Ask any African-American person whose family has resided on HH island for generations - we did (ask).


----------



## jwq387 (Jan 19, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I appreciate the natural beauty that has been maintained at HH. But the majority of HH accommodations are within gated "plantations" and to many, these do have an excluding connotation that goes beyond simple building codes or supply and demand. Ask any African-American person whose family has resided on HH island for generations - we did (ask).



I would agree many of Hilton Head's accomodations are behind gated communities. However, most of Forest Beach, South Forest Beach, and North Forest Beach oceanfront accomodations are not in gated communities. These areas comprise a majority of the oceanfront property on Hilton Head. Included in these oceanfront properties are the Sea Side Villas, and Breakers Villas, both inexpensive condo complexes. Also, Hilton Head Beach and Tennis Club, and Admiral's Row are large, non-gated condo complexes located oceanfront, mid-island. While I am sensitive to your comments, my experience of visiting Hilton Head for 31 years suggests the relative non-exclusivity of a majority of oceanfront condominium complexes. JMHO.


----------



## mattman27 (Jan 19, 2007)

Having just been to Myrtle Beach last summer with kids aged 3,5,6, and 11 I can tell you that one thing we noticed was the way Myrtle Beach was spread out. We have been to HH and didn't feel like we had to drive everywhere. I didn't think it would make that much of a difference but, IT DID. Just one thought for ya.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 20, 2007)

We visit many beach communities and each has it's own feel. As an example busier places such as Tampa,Sarasota,Ft Lauderdale and Miami are certainly a different feel than the more laid back Anna Maria,Marco Island or Sanibel Island. Barrier islands have a different feel than a town or city area with a popular beach area that runs along a busy road with more attractions, places to eat/shop. 

  HH is a small barrier island with lush foliage that is in a tropical setting and Mrytle Beach is an area along two busy roads that run along side the Grand Strand Beaches with tons of things to do. Both have timeshares,condos,beaches,golf,shops and many places to eat. MB is spread out more and it took us 30 minutes just to get to North MB from Planatation resorts in Surfside.

This is not to discount anyone else's outlook as we have different likes and experiences which is the beauty of asking about places to visit on this board.


----------



## Janette (Jan 20, 2007)

Obviously, we love HHI as we live in the area. We also appreciate our tourists as we were once tourists ourselves. We still travel the 13 miles to stay at timeshares when we want to have a beach experience and go out almost once a week just to experience the beauty of the Atlantic. We enjoy meeting Tuggers who come to the island. Let's stick to answering the original question. It is great that we all have different preferences that we can share.


----------

